# [SOLVED] Van wont shift into over drive



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

I just bought a 1994 Chrysler Town&Country Caravan and it has ran fine for the first two days.

Now comes the trouble when today on my way home I noticed that the van seemed to be running way too torky so I looked over @ the rpm gauge and noticed we were running over 4000 rpm's and only doing 52 M.P.H.

I had my wife pull over and I checked the oil & tranny fluid all levels are fine.

Will somebody please help me with this issue asap because the van is currently our only vehicle and I must get to work Mon-Fri and my work is 25 miles away and requires that I use the freeway if I do not want to travel an extra 10 miles which seems to be my only option tomorrow morning.

I am in no way shape or form a mechanic or even talented in the area as I am a computer technician but I have a friend who dabbles a lot with cars and I can also follow detailed instructions if need be.

Oh ya by the way 3.8 V6 is the motor in the van.
Please respond to this thread asap because you will be helping a guy who is in desperate need of a vehicle as this is the only I can provide for my family.

This van was barely purchased because my other car was towed in for thirty days and when they had expired it was going to cost 1587.00$ and it was a 1995 Toyota Tercel with 230,000 miles so I not only did not have the $ but felt the car was not worth that much no way.

Please Help!!!!!!!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Van wont shift into over drive*

Hi Mike,

Is there an over-ride button or control for the tranny?? Have your friend (or you) check the linkage and all electrical connections associated with the tranny. Check for corroded or binding cables (or linkage) at all points....including the accelerator linkage which should have a "kickdown" cable that shifts the tranny to a lower gear when you accelerate for passing.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Van wont shift into over drive*



SABL said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Is there an over-ride button or control for the tranny?? Have your friend (or you) check the linkage and all electrical connections associated with the tranny. Check for corroded or binding cables (or linkage) at all points....including the accelerator linkage which should have a "kickdown" cable that shifts the tranny to a lower gear when you accelerate for passing.


Yes there is a overdrive button control.

I have tried with the light on and off I do believe the light on indicates that the OD is turned off and both ways the van acts the same.

If you can provide me with details on how to carry out the instructions provided I will be more than happy to give it a whirl.

I just no got home from work and it is almost 6:30 p.m. here and I got off @ 4|:30 almost a two hour drive home for a25 mile trip.

Sounds terrible ha?

It is please help!!!!!!!!!

Again as always all help is highly appreciated and coveted.

Thank you in advance. ray:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Van wont shift into over drive*

You are correct in saying the light should be off for the tranny to be in OD. And you should be traveling at least 35 to 45 mph B4 the OD kicks in. 

I will check my ATSG manuals and see what shows.... I don't have the Chrysler books but most tranny controls are similar.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Van wont shift into over drive*

Thanks I will await further instructions.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Van wont shift into over drive*

I should have asked if any trouble codes are present (check engine soon light). I'm trying to remember how to get the codes..... I thought it was turn the key on and off 3 times, leaving the key in the on position the 3rd time and count the flashes the check engine light makes (noting the pattern they make (or sequence). I never had to do this because I have the OBD readers. Yours will be OBDI.... and is manufacturer specific. 

After checking all wiring between the shifter (or OD control button) and the tranny to make sure all connections are clean and tight, make sure the shift indicator is showing the correct gear. I'm too lazy to retype.... check the linkage first. Make sure that neutral is in fact neutral..... and the shifter only moves one notch to put the van in drive. (I had a dealer, many years ago, foul up my indicator after replacing the dash cover on a Lumina APV)

Make sure the tranny is well warmed up.... like when you get home..... and recheck the fluid with the engine running and the tranny in park.... on level ground.

With someone behind the wheel (and probably with the engine running due to an interlock that prevents shifting into drive without pressing the brake pedal.... if you don't have the interlock, just turn the key to the on position to release the shift lever) watch the linkage to check the movement and look for any thing loose. You probably have a cable to control the shifting.... look at the lever on the side of the tranny and make sure nothing has come loose. DO NOT reach into the engine compartment while the engine is running...... just observe. 

There should be a kick-down lever on your tranny.... you can locate it by having someone press the gas pedal to the floor while watching to see what moves in the tranny area.... you may pump the pedal as many times as needed... you should have an injector or injectors and you will not be pumping fuel into the engine. Make sure the lever moves freely and returns on it's own when releasing the gas pedal.

If all this fails, the problem will be inside the tranny.... most likely the OD solenoid. Let's hope it isn't worse.... bad enough pulling the pan!! That could be one messy job.


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Van wont shift into over drive*

I believe the code I got was 3 pause 8 pause then 10 and that was it.

Thank you!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Van wont shift into over drive*

Hi:

From a dead stop, accelerate normally to about 40 MPH. Just how many times is it shifting ?

At "4000 rpm's and only doing 52 M.P.H." it almost sounds like it is never getting out of second gear.

BG


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Van wont shift into over drive*

Right Van don't leave 2nd gear.

Hey Sabl I hope the check engine codes I was able to come up with will be of assistance to you while assisting me.

Let me know if you need anything else and I will get on it right away.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Van wont shift into over drive*

I don't have the specific manual for your van and I think the codes will be model specific. Most libraries will carry the manual for your van in the reference section... if the library does have it, it will not be available for check-out.

I think BG has hit upon something...and my memory has been jogged. The Chrysler mini-vans did have an inherent problem with early failure during the years around the time yours was built. 

How well do you know the seller?? If I remember correctly, when the symptoms of failure showed up there was a short term solution that would make the tranny work just long enough for you to get rid of the van.

I think BG's foresight and timely response with the shift query was most helpful. 

The fix for your tranny is going to involve a very competent mechanic or even a specialist. To repair an automatic transmission not only takes great skill but also involves special tools and equipment.

I did a very small amount of research:

http://askville.amazon.com/chances-...ge-Caravan-SE/AnswerViewer.do?requestId=35871

I do wish you the best of luck,
SABL


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Van wont shift into over drive*

Can anyone give me just one bit of information?

I would like instructions on abstracting the fault codes using the power cycle method of ignition on-off on-off on then somehow either adding or counting the number of times the check engine light flashes.

Supposedly I can pin point my issue using those steps all I need is a little push feels like I am so close but yet so far.

Thanks in advance! :4-dontkno


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Van wont shift into over drive*

Hi Mike,

I didn't find anything here but it might be a place to start:

http://autorepair.about.com/library/ts/obd-i/bl-dtcs-55a.htm?once=true&

I really don't wish to steer anyone away from TSF but you might find something here:

http://dodgeforum.com/forum/dodge-caravan-23/

If I had the correct manuals I might be able to help, but I do not have the info to pass along. 

Please let us know your findings.
SABL


----------



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Van wont shift into over drive*

Hi Mike 
This is a big shot in the dark but you may have a bad relay.It's been a long time but a remember a similar problem caused by a bad trans relay.In the relay center under the hood you will have a relay for the transmision but I forget how it's marked.Chrysler uses a lot of the same relays in several postions ac, fuel pump, etc.Try switching them to see if you may get lucky.You should see several with the same part number that can be safely switched.If you have an owners manual it may help with the abreverations.
It's also possible you may have a bad speed sensor.There should be two of them,an input and output sensor.If one of them is bad it will turn on the ck eng light and cause the trans to go into fail safe mode and stay in second gear.Unfortunitly you'll need somebody with and scan tool at this point.Although they're not too hard to change and not that expensive.
Wish I could be of more help. Cardoc


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Van wont shift into over drive*

Thanks for all help and advice, I appreciate it and hope this will lead me to the road to success.

I just missed an appointment I had to read off the fault codes but could not go through with it due to a lack of funds.

Well hopefully something will break.

Thanks again.


----------



## tallguy1979 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Van wont shift into over drive*

I was reading this whole thread and thought 2 things...vans stuck in second gear..which is confirmed and 2...most auto parts stores will run the scan for you for free..autozone..pepboys..etc..check them out. Make sure the wire connections going to trans is not all corroded..my 99 monte had this issue of starting in 2nd gear,,wires were all corroded. hope we can solve this issue simply. Good luck! TG


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Van wont shift into over drive*

Looks like I will have to wait till I get some cash saved up so I can have the codes read for me and hope it is something minor.

I have checked with my local Auto zone and with Napa Parts store as well and they both claim that this is a service they no longer offer.

Do you know of any other stores I can try that will read the codes for me?

By the way I am in the Fresno area if that helps any.

Again thanks for all help provided I really appreciate it.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Van wont shift into over drive*

I wish I knew of more suppliers that would scan your van for free..... that service seems to have fallen by the wayside. With current economy it appears that everyone has tightened up their sphyncter and feel that customer service is no longer relevant. Your van is OBDI, which is old tech.....95 and later will be OBDII which is industry standard and can be read with a common scanner. OBDI is manufacturer specific in regard to the access port. I don't know why AZ or NAPA has discontinued their free scans.... maybe it is due to your area....you are in Cali. 

How much they wanna charge?? It doesn't take much to plug a scanner into the vehicle and to get the readout. 

I do have an OBDII that I loan out more than I use.....I just like to have it on hand. 

I wish you well in your endeavour with your van,
Please keep us informed!!
SABL


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Van wont shift into over drive*

Well I have a shop wanting to charge me 80$ + tx although that does not seem like a lot of money my current financial status will not allow me to go in and pay that amount right now.

I did get lucky because I was allowed to purchase both the input and output speeds sensors @ 19.99 each and was told that if these sensors do not resolve my issue then I can just simply return them in the original box along with the receipt and I will be refunded my money.

I have located the input speed sensor on my vehicle but was not able to get it pulled off.

Can someone please tell me how I am suppose to remove the sensor?

Do I simply twist and then pull it off or do I need a tool to remove it?

Again thanks for all the help, trust it is appreciated!


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Van wont shift into over drive*

Well I finally found that it is my whole tranny and I will be in need to either repair or replace my current transmission if I want the van to be rolling like normal again.

So for now I await a deal like someone parting out a vehicle like mine or something of that nature but until then I am stuck without a good working vehicle.

If anyone knows where I can get a used tranny in good condition then please let me know.

Thanks for all replies to my post.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Van wont shift into over drive*

Sorry to hear about your tranny.... it is as I suspected from hearing tales of woe from friends. 

I hate to direct you away from TSF, but you might find info here:

http://www.chryslerminivan.net/

Hopefully, you will find some info a little closer to home.
Best of luck to you,
SABL


----------



## vnestohr (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Van wont shift into over drive*



MikenandezNST said:


> Well I finally found that it is my whole tranny and I will be in need to either repair or replace my current transmission if I want the van to be rolling like normal again.
> 
> So for now I await a deal like someone parting out a vehicle like mine or something of that nature but until then I am stuck without a good working vehicle.
> 
> ...


I don't know who you got the van from, but you might want to think about returning it (dealer) or court (private party). If it's a private party, and you can verify that they knew about the problem (say from the shop where they maintain it), and didn't tell you, then you probably could have a good run in court.

After all, you only got 2 days of use out of it...


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Van wont shift into over drive*



vnestohr said:


> I don't know who you got the van from, but you might want to think about returning it (dealer) or court (private party). If it's a private party, and you can verify that they knew about the problem (say from the shop where they maintain it), and didn't tell you, then you probably could have a good run in court.
> 
> After all, you only got 2 days of use out of it...


Thanks I know it is a bit late and I did find out the tranny is gone thanks for the advice.


----------

